# Relocating BC



## !Tom (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking to relocate within BC or the territories and looking for advice on the best job market not in a big city (can't stand crowds or traffic). Im a 2nd year apprentice, mostly done low voltage control work. My wife is graduating forestry tech and also looking for work.

I have heard PG is booming. Im also looking into the Kootnies, becouse of the outdoor attractions of it.

Where would you move if you had nothing holding you down?


----------



## !Tom (Dec 8, 2013)

I meant to post this in the Canadian section. Sorry i can't delete it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You will starve in the Kootenays. PG is a dump.

Look at Terrace/Kitimat.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Bc and PG?
Okay?

I would go to Boston Commons before I went to Pacific Grove. 
It's way too expensive to live in Pacific Grove.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

If I had nothing to hold me down, Whitehorse would be the place for me.

While I have not been there recently, when I was it was a great place with lots of opportunities. I was not a fan of Yellowknife. I liked Iqaluit and Inuvik too.

In the summer the contractors would travel all the small towns / villages and in the winter stay close to the city. It was an interesting lifestyle for sure.

Cheers
John


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Best of luck in your new endeavor Tom!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

!Tom said:


> ...
> Where would you move if you had nothing holding you down?


Florida


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Navyguy said:


> If I had nothing to hold me down, Whitehorse would be the place for me.
> 
> While I have not been there recently, when I was it was a great place with lots of opportunities. I was not a fan of Yellowknife. I liked Iqaluit and Inuvik too.
> 
> ...


Whitehorse is a good choice, but i would think Yellowknife would have more work.
loved Dawson City.
Pretty well any where in the Yukon or Territories, but check the help wanted ads for both of your careers. Expensive to live up there, so you both have to work
https://www.jobbank.gc.ca/home


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

wcord said:


> Whitehorse is a good choice, but i would think Yellowknife would have more work.


The problem was (at least when I was there) nobody is "from Yellowknife", they are all passing through to go to the diamond mines or some other remote location. because nobody is from there, there seemed to me to be a lot of social issues and just seemed to be a "rough" place.

Dawson is awesome! Not sure if there is any work there except for the Gold Rush TV shows and tourism... and there is always Diamond Tooth Gerties and the Downtown Hotel for the toe!

Cheers
John


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Navyguy said:


> The problem was (at least when I was there) nobody is "from Yellowknife", they are all passing through to go to the diamond mines or some other remote location. because nobody is from there, there seemed to me to be a lot of social issues and just seemed to be a "rough" place.
> 
> Dawson is awesome! Not sure if there is any work there except for the Gold Rush TV shows and tourism... and there is always Diamond Tooth Gerties and the Downtown Hotel for the toe!
> 
> ...


You're correct on the passing thru Yellowknife part lol.
Yep, Gerties is a great place, 
There is so much to explore up there. and the people are the best. If it wasn't so cold in the winter and the bugs in the summer, more people would probably move there. Horse flies that are big enough to carry off a small dog. rotf


----------

